# Opinion on Celestion G12T-75



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

L&M has this on sale right now for $74.99 each and i've got a 4x12 i'm looking to fill. If anyone has tried these what was your opinion/experience?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

These are the ones that come in the Marshall 1960a cab. That is the cab I use most often at home. So I like them.
I would buy them, it's probably as cheap as you would find them used, so even if you didn't like them you could resell and not lose much if anything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Johan compares G12T-75s from the 1980s and 2000s.....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> L&M has this on sale right now for $74.99 each and i've got a 4x12 i'm looking to fill. If anyone has tried these what was your opinion/experience?


They're in a lot of amps and they are a reliable speaker. Odds are if you've been to a show in your lifetime, you've heard this speaker mic'd up. Just make sure you can return it if you don't like it and away you go.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hate 'em, hate 'em, hate 'em, hate 'em.

But that's just me


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought 3 used ones for $175 2 years ago for no reason at all. So $75 new is pretty good. I wanted to build a 2x12. I put one into a Peavey Bandit and like it, playing a clean country or jazz like tone in my basement...
I don't know why people hate them so much but I've watched all the videos I can find on YouTube and I think they sound the worse with distorted metal, and best when clean. There is a top end peak to the one I used that brought out the amp hiss in my blue stripe bandit but not in the older 65 bandit. 
Metal players seem to love them. Most misunderstood speaker ever??


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I bought 3 used ones for $175 2 years ago for no reason at all. So $75 new is pretty good. I wanted to build a 2x12. I put one into a Peavey Bandit and like it, playing a clean country or jazz like tone in my basement...
> I don't know why people hate them so much but I've watched all the videos I can find on YouTube and I think they sound the worse with distorted metal, and best when clean. There is a top end peak to the one I used that brought out the amp hiss in my blue stripe bandit but not in the older 65 bandit.
> Metal players seem to love them. Most misunderstood speaker ever??


I had my first, and only, experience with them in a 2x12 Marshall Cab using a JCM900 head. I found them to be very harsh. I've heard lots of good reviews but just can't bring myself to try them again. On the plus side that experience was the basis for my introduction to Scumback speakers.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

They're fine. Not my favorite Celestion by a long shot but they're decent. Would take G12-65 or G12M-25 speakers over them in a flash. G12T-75 over a V30 any day of the week though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> They're fine. Not my favorite Celestion by a long shot but they're decent. Would take G12-65 or G12M-25 speakers over them in a flash. G12T-75 over a V30 any day of the week though.


LOL, my thoughts are almost exactly the same. I did find one good use for a V30 though. The Supersonic 60 had one in it and I couldn't find a better match.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

They sound fabulous with some amps and not so great with others. Some of the cabs have these where we rehearse. I am more of a V30 fan but when I have to use these, they don’t cause me any undo harm. LOL.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

davetcan said:


> I had my first, and only, experience with them in a 2x12 Marshall Cab using a JCM900 head. I found them to be very harsh. I've heard lots of good reviews but just can't bring myself to try them again. On the plus side that experience was the basis for my introduction to Scumback speakers.


Was it a jcm900 with single coils? 
I do think they bring out the extreme highs better then needed.  
I keep wanting to try spraying some clear varnish on the cone, or install a soft paper dust cap to see how that changes their sound. One day.. .


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Was it a jcm900 with single coils?
> I do think they bring out the extreme highs better then needed.
> I keep wanting to try spraying some clear varnish on the cone, or install a soft paper dust cap to see how that changes their sound. One day.. .


It would have been a Schecter Tradition Strat and my '93 LP Std. They sounded harsh and buzzy with either and both were great sounding guitars with anything else


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Probably the nicest speaker I've ever pulled from a cab …………...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

davetcan said:


> It would have been a Schecter Tradition Strat and my '93 LP Std. They sounded harsh and buzzy with either and both were great sounding guitars with anything else


No doubt those sounded good with other amp speaker combos. What is it with this speaker? Maybe its a speaker for super hot humbuckers with all mid, no highs. Why is it marshalls biggest selling speaker ever, yet so many people hate it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> No doubt those sounded good with other amp speaker combos. What is it with this speaker? Maybe its a speaker for super hot humbuckers with all mid, no highs. Why is it marshalls biggest selling speaker ever, yet so many people hate it?


Because a lot of people don't like marshall drive tones either.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

It's interesting to see that Marshall has selected the Celestion V Type as the speaker for the new mini 800 and mini Plexi.

Time will tell if it ultimately replaces the G12T75 in the 1960 cabs.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> It's interesting to see that Marshall has selected the Celestion V Type as the speaker for the new mini 800 and mini Plexi.
> 
> Time will tell if it ultimately replaces the G12T75 in the 1960 cabs.


I doubt it. They've already been selling the 1960s with it for what, almost 40 years?

Really they can't be that bad as they are in hands down one of the top two most popular 4x12s of all time. 

Apparently the early ones sounded way better with more mids, while the latest have the least mids and a pretty harsh high end.

I dial my mids to like 3:30 and treb to 10:30 to compensate. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I use a 1993 version (Ipswitch) G12T-75 in the BJ3. Took it out of an old ART amp I had. Sounds great and HUGE Mids. Age/use is a factor too I suppose. Heavier than hell too. Almost doubles the weight of the amp is my guess. I've noticed a difference on youtube between them and the new ones.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

good place an any for this question...
So I read in a review that if a Celestion speaker says "Ipswich England" then the speaker must be made in England.

In a reply to this statement, what appears to be a Celestion rep writes this comment"

*"It's clear.....read the labels. If it's made in England it says MADE IN ENGLAND. 
The labels on the speakers built at our factory in China say Ipswich England because that's where our HQ is. It's not science nor deceipt."
Celestion representative.*

Obviously and as usual, I am totally confused.... Fake news on the web seems to be the norm these days.

Does anyone have an opinion about the manufacture origin as it pertains to Celestion speakers and their labeling?
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Note what it states right above "70th Anniversary". That's your clue.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Note what it states right *above *"70th Anniversary". That's your clue.


Is this pic upside down?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Is this pic upside down?


Just trying to figure out what happened to my first image, give me a minute 

Does that work?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Just trying to figure out what happened to my first image, give me a minute


I'm just kidding you about your use of "*above*" based on the pic that is showing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm just kidding you about your use of "*above*" based on the pic that is showing.


It "should" be a bit more clear now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

New/additional pic is showing and all is very clear. 
I was just being my typical smarta$$ self.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

GTmaker said:


> good place an any for this question...
> So I read in a review that if a Celestion speaker says "Ipswich England" then the speaker must be made in England.
> 
> In a reply to this statement, what appears to be a Celestion rep writes this comment"
> ...





davetcan said:


> Note what it states right above "70th Anniversary". That's your clue.


My understanding is that they moved to Chinese manufacturing in 2003, except for the higher end models. So I'll assume that it wasn't neccessary pre 2003 to state "Made in England", as mine has no indication except for the serial stamp. The 2 V30's in my 212 are Made in China as there's a sticker on each one stating it.

G12T-75

















New (er) V30









Don't know if this clears anything up though. If it sounds good it is good.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> If it sounds good it is good.


Bingo.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> good place an any for this question...
> So I read in a review that if a Celestion speaker says "Ipswich England" then the speaker must be made in England.
> 
> In a reply to this statement, what appears to be a Celestion rep writes this comment"
> ...


I think the rep has now undermined the entire company (Celestion). The labelling and innuendo in the labelling and lack of labelling is in the grey area between deceit and communication incompetence, neither a good business practice.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> I think the rep has now undermined the entire company (Celestion). The labelling and innuendo in the labelling and lack of labelling is in the grey area between deceit and communication incompetence, neither a good business practice.


Who knows if that was a rep though. Could be a 10 year old Troll for all we know. @GTmaker did say "what appears to be a Celestion rep" after all.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Who knows if that was a rep though. Could be a 10 year old Troll for all we know. @GTmaker did say "what appears to be a Celestion rep" after all.


Fair enough. But that doesn’t excuse the, at best and with benefit of doubt, “confusing” labelling on the shown speakers.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Like amps, pedals, pickups, strings, and a host of other things; it really just comes down to personal preference. Like most speakers on the market, it is capable of sounding good or terrible depending on cab it is in and the equipment it is used with. I built a 2x12 with G12T-75's for a Metallica cover band a few years ago and it absolutely killed.

As for labeling requirements, Celestion follows those requirements to the letter. All Celestion speakers have the manufacturing origin written right on the product packaging (the box the speaker comes in.) As far as I'm aware, it is not a requirement to put it on the speaker itself.


----------

